# Labor day dinner - NY



## john pen (Sep 5, 2006)

Did some country style ribs on the grill last night...





Sauced them in the end...served with the obligatory mamma Pen tomatoe salad and corn roasted in the oven..

First time doing the corn this way..straight out of the bag...husk, silk and all..not pre-soaked in water... tossed into a 350 degree oven for about 30min...it came out awesome !! After doing it this way, and wrapped in bacon on the smoker, Ill never boil my corn again !


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks great!

Some time, try the Roadside recipe on CS ribs, it's very good. 

Got a recipe for the mater salad?


----------



## john pen (Sep 5, 2006)

Finished the last two for lunch...





My moms tomatoe salad

chunked tomatoes
half red onion
half sweet onion
green pepper (diced)
celery (diced)
fresh basil (torn)
oragano
salt and pepper
garlic salt (or powder)
a splash of balsamic vinager
olive oil

season to taste..I tend to like to taste the salt a bit, also, I like a lot of onions. Let sit in the 'fridge for about an hour before serving. Taste it again as it may require another saesoning adjustment.

Leftovers make a great quick posta topping. Also, Im going to try some on my pizza tonight..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 5, 2006)

I like the avatar.  Food looked good too!  We're running out of home grown maters here in SC.


----------



## john pen (Sep 5, 2006)

Capt., as in comming to the end of the growing season ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 5, 2006)

yeah.  that sucks.  At least we can start cooking Brunswick stew, and beans and ham, collards, and since September has an ""r" in it, oyster roasts!!


----------



## john pen (Sep 5, 2006)

Same here..although there seems to be an abundance of corn here now..Veggies are winding down, but fresh fruit is everywhere..

Oyster roasts..??? Do tell...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 5, 2006)

you're kidding, right?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 5, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

>



Thanks John, I put the Recipe in the Sides section. Can't wait to try it !
http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... orum=bbq4u


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 5, 2006)

I love mater salad...Also, I like the avatar and sig out!


----------



## john pen (Sep 5, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> you're kidding, right?



umm..no ?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice dinner and lunch John!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah, nice avatar


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 6, 2006)

You almost ran out of room there John.  I think you need a Ranch Kettle.  

Food looks good.


----------



## wittdog (Sep 6, 2006)

Where was the invite to your USW friend? Looks great MR. P.....


----------



## Captain Morgan (Sep 6, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Same here..although there seems to be an abundance of corn here now..Veggies are winding down, but fresh fruit is everywhere..
> 
> Oyster roasts..??? Do tell...



check out this link..

http://www.charlestonlowcountry.com/abo ... oasts.html


----------

